# planer bit



## Stubbornrookie (Mar 16, 2013)

hello everybody could somebody please advise on the best bit to use to plane. I have seen different bits used, would like to know the best or most recommended. thanks to all that respond. cheers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 PC 1 2 SH 2 1 4" Diameter Bottom Cleaning Router Bit | eBay

===


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

What Bob said.........

+1


----------



## spidennis (May 29, 2011)

Is there a mlcs equivalent to this?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

3 PC 1 2 SH Bottom Cleaning Surface Planing Router Bit Set | eBay

===


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

spidennis said:


> Is there a mlcs equivalent to this?


MLCS bottom cleaning router bits


----------



## spidennis (May 29, 2011)

thanks James! looks like I need a 1/2" router ...... for every new bit I see that I want it's 1/2" only ........ drats ........ and this bit comes in three sizes, choices, choices, I gather that's good but ......


----------

